# Experience with filling SERA CO2 [or tanks with a EURO thread]?



## jopo (Nov 2, 2006)

I was wondering if anybody has a tank like this SERA one (14oz):








I was told it has a European thread (so it is apparently hard to find someone able to hook up to it), does anybody know where it could be filled in Toronto or if there is an adapter?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Contact Sera or check the user manual for the fitting specs. I can't remember if they are metric or British Standard Pipe. 

From the look of the pic, there is probably a nipple in the bottle fitting that has to be depressed for the CO2 to flow. I recommend that you take it to the guys at CamCarb. They can give you more info than I can.

My Spidey senses tell me that it would probably be cheaper to have an adapter machined for the regulator to fit North American CO2 bottles.

Sorry I can't be of more help.


----------



## jopo (Nov 2, 2006)

ok thanks, I'll try Cancarb


----------

